# Radiator Cap Assembly dissolving



## Jared Lyman (Aug 19, 2018)

Hey all, has anyone ever experienced anything like this? 2008 kvf650. The overflow by radiator cap dissolved off my machine. Replaced it, did radiator flush, new coolant. The new overflow(part of radiator cap assembly) is once again dissolving. Clearly there must be something corrosive still in the lines. Has anyone run into this before. Leaves a white slimy residue.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

That's a new one. How's the radiator?...and what coolant are you using?


----------

